# Daughters Labs--Need Help--One more lab?



## Crazy5 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just got all the results from her latest labs.

TSI--44 (0-120)

Free T4: 0.98 (0.80-1.76)

Free T3: 4.9 (1.8-4.2)

Any ideas on why the FT3 is high?

My daughter is 14 years old. When she was 6 months old I was diagnosed with Graves disease and underwent RAI. Was told her TSH at birth was normal and reassured numerous times that my condition in no way affected her. She has never been an active child. Her muscles always ache, extreme exhaustion, exercise intolerance, headaches/backaches, cold intolerance, dry skin, constipation. The list goes on. Over the years I have been told by many Dr's that she is "normal". Three years ago I insisted on testing her thyroid.

Results were: FT4: 0.67 (0.80-1.80) and TSH: 9.34 (0.30-3.80).

She was referred to a Ped. Endo who wanted repeat labs in 6 weeks before they saw her.

Results were: FT4: 0.75 (0.80-1.80) and TSH: 6.39 (0.30-3.80)

The Ped. Endo decided not to see her because her TSH was improving and was most likely related to puberty.

Just recently she started seeing a new allergist for her food allergies/asthma and he took one look at her labs from years ago and knew something was wrong. He immediately referred her to a different Ped. Endo. and we have an appt. tomorrow. I am hopeful that we can get some answers because my daughter is struggling horribly. They wanted some labs done but did not run Free T4 or T3 levels. I would really appreciate any interpretation you can give me. Thank you in advance!

TSH: 2.10 (0.30-3.80)

T3 Uptake Ratio: 37.0 (30-39%)

T4 Total: 9.9 (4.8-13.9)

Thyroid Peroxidase Ab: 3849.5 (0.0-60)

Thyroglobulin Ab: 204.2 (0-60)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I think free t4 and free t3 are critical!

But, with those results she must must must have a thyroid ultrasound of her thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology/newsl-article.cfm/3305021/ZZ5052128790304906121963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.

Oh, my dear!! Please insist on an ultra-sound. Those high antibody levels demand it. Especially the Thyroglobulin Ab.

And I agree w/Joplin1975 whole heartedly!

Info above!

No wonder your daughter is so symptomatic! That poor child and I know you must be out of your mind w/worry!

You came to a good place here and I hope we can be of service!

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Crazy5 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just got back from her appt. and it went exactly how I pictured it :sad0047:. Dr took one look at the labs and said she has Hashimoto Thyroiditis and since her TSH is within normal limits no medicine would be given. She said a thyroid scan is unnecessary and dismissed my daughters symptoms. She does not want to medicate for risk of causing hyper symptoms. Follow up is scheduled for 6 months, but call sooner if my daughter begins to lose massive amounts of hair or becomes severely constipated chronically. I questioned why the Free T4 and Free T3 were not run. Her response--"we never ever run a Free T3! The body uses different amounts of Free T3 at different times, and areas of the body, so it is totally unnecessary and inaccurate". They calculate the Free T4 by combining the Total T4 and the T3 Uptake and that it was within normal range. She wrote a lab order for a TSI to be run to rule out the possibility of Graves Disease. I asked her if she could please add on a Free T3 and Free T4 just to put my mind at ease, and to get a better picture or things. She hemmed and hawed for a little bit and then told me, and repeated it three times, that she WOULD NOT medicate if the FT3 was low. She also mentioned that the other Dr. is going to make fun of her for ordering a FT3! She asked what kind of meds I am on and I told her Nature-Throid. She looked at me like I was crazy and said, "we only do levo here". I am at a loss and don't know where to turn right now. Every emotion is flooding through me and I just want to make my daughter better. That stupid TSH is the Holy Grail of Endocrinology! All I can do is wait until the labs come back. Thank you all for you advice and info, and for letting me vent.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. Is there another doctor from whom you can get a second opinion?


----------



## Crazy5 (Mar 3, 2015)

Trying to find one. We only have a couple Ped. Endo's in our town and patient reviews stink. Most of the other Dr's don't feel comfortable taking on a young teenager. The wait list for the Dr's that I have heard absolutely wonderful reviews on are either not accepting patients, or their wait list is literally a mile long.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Maybe you could post what town you're in and posters could private message you with recommendations?

Good grief, I cannot believe that doctor wouldn't do an ultrasound with antibodies that high!


----------



## Crazy5 (Mar 3, 2015)

We are in Fort Wayne, Indiana. Would love recommendations for a good Dr.! Would be willing to travel to nearby areas and pay out of pocket for an excellent Dr. for her. The Ped. Endo today did not even bat an eye when looking at those levels. Just went over her symptoms, palpated her thyroid for a while and gave a diagnosis of Hashimoto Thyroiditis.


----------



## Crazy5 (Mar 3, 2015)

One more question


----------



## Crazy5 (Mar 3, 2015)

One more question.


----------



## Jokelly (Jan 18, 2015)

My daughter is 15 I have posted her labs no think you can look for me by my username. Our kids seem similar. I went to the children hospital Her in KC. They didn't do anything so we went to the unicer duty of Kansas Hospital and they started her on Levothyroxine.


----------



## Cree (Mar 9, 2016)

I know this is a year old but do you have an update. My son is 16 and going through a rough time with his and lack of energy so much that he can get enough energy to go to school.


----------

